# NEW ORLEANS- Action Alert



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW ORLEANS Action Alert: * proposal submitted by the Louisiana SPCA (504) 368-5191 to change the annual rabies requirement in New Orleans Municipal Code Chapter 18 Municode to 3 years with the following language: _ Sec. 18-168. "The owner or keeper of every dog or cat between three and four months old shall, at his expense, have such dog or cat vaccinated by a Louisiana-licensed veterinarian with rabies vaccine. Twelve months later, the animal shall be revaccinated. Thereafter such dog or cat shall be revaccinated every 36 months ....."_

*What You Can Do to Help: * Please contact City Council President *Stacy Head *(504) 658-1060 [email protected] and Council Member *Susan Guidry *(504) 658-1010 [email protected] to ask them to support the change to 3 years, or attend one of the two following meetings:

Wednesday 10/24/12 City Council Chambers 6pm-8pm
Thursday, 11/01/12 Lousiana SPCA 1700 Mardi Gras Blvd

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW ORLEANS 3/7/13 City Council Passes Ordinance to Reduce Rabies Vaccinations from Annually to Once Every 3 Years* New Orleans City Council


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

YAY!!!! I am glad they only have to vaccinate every three years now!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, it's great news, isn't it!


----------

